# Krakower See Top oder Flop?



## Shimanofreak (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,
Ich weiß das es dieses Thema schon gibt aber es hilft mir nicht weiter vieleicht bin ich zu doof #q ich weiß es nicht?
Die einen sagen das der See gut ist und dort mäßig gefangen wird, der andere sagt das der See nicht zu gebrauchen ist?
Ich fahre nämlich dieses jahr in den sommerferien hin!
Ich möchte dort auf Hecht und Barsch angeln wäre auch für Ködertipps offen.
Wenn es dort auch andere Fische gibt , die gut gefangen werden freue ich mich auch über mehr Infos.

P.S Mir steht ein Boot zu Verfügung

Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Shimanofreak (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Krakower See Top oder Flop?*

Ich will ja keinen nerven , aber gibt es keinen von den tausend hier der schon mal da war


----------



## FischermanII (26. April 2010)

*AW: Krakower See Top oder Flop?*

also ich war da schon so ca. 8 jahre vlt. waren es auch 9

ich habe da immer meinen fisch gefangen das steht mal fest

darf ich fragen wo du untergebracht bist ist nicht ganz unwichtig wegen fängiger stellen

also barsch ist im sommer nicht ganz so doll dafür kann man gut auf aal angeln (pb an dem see 89cm)
hechte gehn das ganze jahr über auf alles eigentlich blinker spinner gummi wobbler ich hab schon auf all diese köder dort hechte gefangen

ich bin an dem herrentagswochenende vor ort mit 2 kumpels mal sehen was da geht :m:m


----------



## Kark (26. April 2010)

*AW: Krakower See Top oder Flop?*

Vielleicht solltest du die Frage mal im passenden PLZ Bereich posten. Nach einem See im Mecklenburg-Vorpommern im "Angeln in Europa" zu fragen ist etwas ungeschickt. Ich denke das dir da besser geholfen werden kann.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Sosa22 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Krakower See Top oder Flop?*

ich fahr dor morgen hin un geh dor auch auf hecht un so weiter wann gehst du un in welches apartment ;+
vielleicht kann man sich dort sehen un zusammen angeln


----------



## Shimanofreak (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Krakower See Top oder Flop?*

Hi also ich bin da vom 27.7 und dann 2 wochen lang ich glaube dann sehen wir uns nicht...... schade......ist vieleicht jemand in meinem zeitraum da....? also ich bin in einem ferienhaus in dem dorf krakow am see meine ich ...


----------



## Sterni01 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Krakower See Top oder Flop?*

Moin !

Laß es bloß keinen Einheimischen hören, dass Krakow a See ein ,,Dorf,, ist ! Es ist ein ,,Luftkurort,, , der um diese Zeit von Touris nur so wimmelt !!!
Mitten im Sommer wirst du wohl nur Weißfische angeln können.
Aber die Schilfkanten mal mit dem Boot abklappern, kann sich trotzdem lohnen !

|wavey:


----------



## Lenkers (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Krakower See Top oder Flop?*

und zumindest ne Tiefenkarte findest Du hier#6


----------



## Fred_XX (24. September 2010)

*Vorsicht vor zu großen Erwartungen !*

An dieser Stelle möchte auch ich mal ein paar Zeilen zum Krakower See schreiben.

Seit nunmehr 12 Jahren fahre ich jährlich mindestens 1x zum Krakower See, meist für eine Woche.
Auch heute noch bin ich überzeugt, dass dieser See landschaftlich ganz toll ist, sehr klar und anglerisch 
sehr abwechslungsreich, aber auch anspruchsvoll.

Diese Zeilen muss ich aber leider schreiben, um Hobbyanglern überzogene Erwartungen vor diesem See zu nehmen.

Lasst Euch nicht von Fangmeldungen und Berichten verleiten, die schon von 2005 sind, oder noch älter!
Es gibt dort nämlich nur noch sehr wenige Raubfische, im Vergleich zu früheren Jahren!

Die Fischerei-GmbH setzt dort offensichtlich keine Fische mehr ein. Die Fischer verdienen Ihr Geld 
überwiegend nur noch mit der Räucherei und Vermarktung von tief gefrorenen Atlantikfisch
und Forellen aus anderen Zuchtgewässern. Ich möchte den Fischern an dieser Stelle keinen Vorwurf machen, wie sie ihr Geld verdienen. Es ist für uns Angler leider aber sehr ärgerlich, zumal der Preis der Wochenangelkarte immer noch der gleich ist wie früher (25 Euro/früher 45 DM), als noch Fische nachgesetzt wurde und das Gewässer entsprechend besetzt wurde.
Was im See natürlich nachwächst, holen die Kormoranschwärme, die im Naturschutzgebiet brüten.


Frührer konnte man mit Ortskenntnis, Tiefenkarte, Echolot und natürlich Glück ich einer Woche 10-20 Hechte fangen.
Heute muss man sich wirklich freuen, wenn man drei fängt, mit den genannten Voraussetzungen.
Ich finde es sehr schade um diesen so schönen See. Angeln ohne Fangerfolg kann schon sehr deprimierend sein.

Also bitte, eher von einer Schneiderwoche ausgehen und die Schönheit des Sees genießen.

*Wer unbedingt Raubfische fangen möchte, sollte auf gar keinen Fall dorthin fahren! Vom Angelerfolg eher ein Flop - Leider*

Für All jene, die es trotzdem wagen möchten, ein paar Tipps:
Vom Ufer aus gibt es praktisch keine guten freien Stellen. ca. 80% ist von Schilf umwachsen oder eingezäunt
bzw. privat. Öffentliche Stege gibt es an der Seepromenade und am Wadehäng (Nähe Einlauf vom Obersee, welcher als Naturschutzgebiet gesperrt und nicht zugänglich ist).
Man benötigt daher eine FeWo mit Steg oder mit Boot. Es gibt natürlich auch Boote auszuleihen (in der Stadt Krakow am See, am Blechern Krug und am Kiefernhain).
Nachtangelsessions mit Zelt usw. sind daher nur in privaten Grundstücken möglich. Für geliehene Boote dort gilt: Beachten, dass das Ankerseil min. 10m lang ist, und der 
Anker ausreichend schwer!

Der See ist von der Fläche sehr abwechslungsreich. Es gibt viele Inseln und Untiefen. Auf Grund der Größe sollten Wind und Wellen nicht unterschätz werden.
Mit dem Ruderboot daher bei ungewissen Wetter besser in Ufernähe bleiben. Wer mit dem Boot raus fährt, sollte ein Echolot mitnehmen, weil sich die Tiefe
plötzlich stark ändern kann. Normalerweise sind es immer so 6-9m, plötzlich kann es über einem Berg aber nur 1m tief sein, obwohl bis zum Ufer mehrere hundert Meter Abstand sind.
Mittlerweile gibt es im Tourismusbüro auch ein Faltblatt mit Tipps zum Angeln im Krakower See. Dieses ist zwar sehr allgemein gehalten. Aufgezählt werden die gängigen Fischarten
(logischerweise gibt es in so einem großen See neben Hecht, Barsch und Karpfen auch Aale, Zander, Schleien usw.

Da der See einzeitlich entstanden ist und über die Nebel mit der Peene verbunden ist gibt es dort praktisch sämtliche Einheimische Fischarten, die es von Natur aus in stehenden Gewässern gibt.)
Ich schreibe deswegen von dem Faltblatt, weil da eine sehr genaue Tiefenkarte drin ist.
Die ist viel genauer, als die Tiefen in der amtlichen Karte, die vom Vermessungsamt der Landesregierung herausgegeben wird.

Zum Raubfischangeln:
Schleppangeln ist Verboten.
Köderfische fängt man gut vor dem Schilf, wenn es dort ausreichend tief ist (meist so 1-2m), aber meist nur in der Dämmerung! 
Es kann leicht passieren, dass man einen ganzen Tag lang angelt, und nur  ein oder zwei Rotfedern fängt, in der Dämmerung aber 1-2 pro Minute. 
Das Thema Kunstköder möchte ich hier nicht weiter aufgreifen. Da hat wohl Jeder seine eigene Meinung zu seinen bevorzugten Ködern.
Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall auch auf Barsch zu Angeln.
Auf Zander oder Aal mit Köderfischen zu angeln ist Zeitverschwendung, außer man hat vielleicht einen geheimen Tipp.


Karpfenanglern möchte ist nur erwähnen, dass ich in den 12 Jahren nur einen Karpfen mit ca. 8-10 Pfd. gefangen habe. In Anbetracht des Aufwands (pro Woche ca. 40 Stunden mit je 2 Grundruten geangelt,
dabei jeweils ca. 1 Ztr. Mais gefüttert / und oder kiloweise Boilies) ein sehr magerer Erfolg.
Karpfen zu fangen ist auf jeden Fall möglich, zumindest theoretisch. 
Auf jeden fall trifft die Überschrift "Riesig für Karpfenangler" voll zu.

Wer große Plötzen fangen will, füttert mit große Mengen gekochten Mais und angelt dann im Freiwasser, Brachsen dann ebenso auf Grund.
An einer gut gefütterten Stelle kann man in der warmen Jahreszeit nach 2-3Tagen und 30 kg. gefüttertem Mais dann an einem Tag einen ganzen Zentner Weißfisch fangen.


Unterkünfte:
Würde ich im Internet schauen oder bei der Touristeninfo am Markt gibt es ein Gastgeberverzeichnis. 

Gastronomie:
In der Stadt Krakow am See empfehle die die Gaststätte "Zur Klause". Dort kommt man besonders gut mit Einheimischen ins Gespräch und es gibt leckere Fischgerichte. Weitere Möglichkeiten in der Stadt gibt es an der Seepromenade, im Bowlingtreff oder in der "Alten Schmiede".
"Ich weiß ein Haus am See", wo ein Sternekoch den Gaumen verwöhnt 

Neben der Stadt Krakow am See kann ich noch folgende Ausgangspunkte empfehlen, wo man eine FeWo mit Boot mieten kann:
-Kiefernhain/Borgwall: 
z.B. Feriensiedlung am Kiefernhain (wer mit Kindern fährt) oder bei Frau Evert, Borgwall 81
-Sehrran: 
Der Seeteil "Sehrraner See" ist über eine fast zugewachsene Durchfahrt mit dem eigentlichen Se verbunden. Der Vorteil hier ist, dass Wind und Wellen nicht so stark sind,
also für ungeübte Ruderbootangler empfehlenswert
-Blechernkrug an der B103
Hier gibt es neben FeWos mit Boot auch ein kleines Angelgeschäft, wer sich z.B. mit Würmern und Maden eindecken möchte


Ein letzter Tipp für Jene, die am Ende der Angelwoche am Verzweifen sind, dass sie Nichts gefangen haben: In Dobbin gibt eine Forellenzucht, wer dort Nichts fängt, sollte das Angeln aufgeben. Ich persönlich habe dort aber noch nie geangelt. Das ist, als ob ein Jäger die Kühe von der Weide schießt.

Petri Heil !!!


----------

